# Summer transfers thread



## AMR

I think there was one the last summer, but let's make one new.

Caja San Fernando has signed one of the best forwards of ACB, Lou Roe from Alicante. He'll be coached by his former teammate at Alicante, Velimir Perasovic.

Andre Turner, 'the Memphis wizard', will play probably his last season in Murcia (LEB). Turner, who is 40 and played 7 years in the NBA, is one of the historic point guards in ACB finals.

Forum Valladolid, Turner's last team, has signed the young Rodrigo San Miguel, a PG from CAI Zaragoza.

Lucas Victoriano has signed with Girona.

Pamesa Valencia will sign 3 outside players and it's trying to end Marko Popovic's contract. Also the young center Oliver Arteaga will join the team.


----------



## Zalgirinis

What to tell about LKL's signings... Just Lietuvos rytas Vilnius (will play in ULEB Cup) has started new signings yet.

So their first addition was the assistant coach Rutenis Paulauskas, who is just 32 years old, but is called one of most perspective here in Lithuania. Just later Rytas chose the head coach. It was Vlade Djurovic (former Reflex). He was chosen instead of Sharon Drucker (Hapoel) and Mahoric (former Olimpija). Though these last two might be bluff made by club's managament just to show that club is dealing with famous coaches.

Few days ago Rytas brought undersized PF Kestutis Sestokas back from Ventpils. Sestokas was a Rytas member for few years, but didnt resign before last season.

Also Rytas signed latvian PG/SG Roberts Stelmahers, who has played last two seasons in Olimpija.

The best Lithuanian team Zalgiris Kaunas still hasnt made any bigger moves. Its just known that C Martynas Andriuskevicius and SF Jonas Maciulis from Zalgiris junior team will join the main squad next season.


----------



## italianBBlover

And what about italian A1 league? the "market-games" will begin only in the next 1-2 weeks, till now there is only this

- Naples signed PG Valerio Spinelli, a young that did very well in the lower divisions ( also I saw him 2 times VS my hometown's team 1 year ago)

Then there are the rumors ... a *lot* of rumors ... and some real _bombs_ ... but we must wait, as always ...


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Then there are the rumors ... a *lot* of rumors ... and some real _bombs_ ... but we must wait, as always ...


Yeah, there are a lot of rumors here in Spain, crazy rumors even, like Divac or Kukoc to Barcelona, but let's write in this thread only real signings...


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are a lot of rumors here in Spain, crazy rumors even, like Divac or Kukoc to Barcelona, but let's write in this thread only real signings...


Eheh, it seems that Vlade is on the road to Pesaro too :grinning: 

And what about Myers to Siena ? or Bodiroga to Milan (but this is still only a dream of the fanz)


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Eheh, it seems that Vlade is on the road to Pesaro too :grinning:
> 
> And what about Myers to Siena ? or Bodiroga to Milan (but this is still only a dream of the fanz)


It's more likely that Bodiroga will go to Panathinaikos.

I forgot Scola leaving Vitoria for San Antonio, and Macijauskas probably will end in Chicago.


----------



## Matiz

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are a lot of rumors here in Spain, crazy rumors even, like Divac or Kukoc to Barcelona, but let's write in this thread only real signings...


The reason those two would sign for Barca are money...and money only... they have enough of it imo- so don't expect anything other than Divac- Partizan- 100%, Kukoc-Split -not as likely as in Divac's case, and not this season yet, but still near 90% -the only other option in Kukoc's case is retireing in the nba.


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> The reason those two would sign for Barca are money...and money only... they have enough of it imo- so don't expect anything other than Divac- Partizan- 100%, Kukoc-Split -not as likely as in Divac's case, and not this season yet, but still near 90% -the only other option in Kukoc's case is retireing in the nba.


I know, that's why I said that there were crazy rumours. Also, Barcelona won't have too much money in the next budget thanks to Mr Laporta... if Bodiroga leaves Barcelona it'll be for the same reason Jasikevicius left.


----------



## Matiz

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said that there were crazy rumours. Also, Barcelona won't have too much money in the next budget thanks to Mr Laporta... if Bodiroga leaves Barcelona it'll be for the same reason Jasikevicius left.


I guess Basketball clubs should be divided away from soccer ones in Spain- what do you think about that? would that fix anything?


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> I guess Basketball clubs should be divided away from soccer ones in Spain- what do you think about that? would that fix anything?


eh... I don't know... it'd be good for the competition, but Real Madrid would disappear. We're talking about a team that hardly can get 5000 fans in their arena but still they sign some of the best players like Bennett or Fotsis. That'd be impossible without the soccer thing. It's funny because Real Madrid gets a lot of attention of the media but it's because the soccer fans. They can't get 5000 people to their arena, but their games will be the most watched in TV thanks to all these soccer fans all over the country that aren't really interested in basketball but sometimes watch it. So Real Madrid is in a false situation...

FC Barcelona is a little bit different, since they don't have a 'Estudiantes', the equivalent would be Joventut but it's not really in Barcelona. Barça could survive, but not being an Euroleague contender probably. Also FC Barcelona
has a lot of sections and tradition in all of them so they have more respect for basketball, it's not like Florentino Perez, who said that nobody is interested in basketball.
If basketball teams haven't separated from soccer teams it's because it isn't good for them...


----------



## deannahum

say Jorge Garbajosa is going to CSKA ?

I also heard that Tyus Edny and Maurice Evans leave Treviso and Marcus Goree joins them !


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>deannahum</b>!
> say Jorge Garbajosa is going to CSKA ?
> 
> I also heard that Tyus Edny and Maurice Evans leave Treviso and Marcus Goree joins them !


Garbajosa has said he'll go to Spain, and that after this weekend he'll say if he goes to Barcelona or Unicaja.

It looks like Dueñas will leave Barça and Estudiantes wants him.


----------



## italianBBlover

Yes, Edney leaves Treviso (to NBA?) and Evans too (probably to San Antonio Spurs).

To Treviso goes SG-SF Matteo Soragna from Biella and PF Marcus Goree from Gran Canaria.


----------



## italianBBlover

Snaidero Udine signs F *Dan Langhi* from NBA.


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Snaidero Udine signs F *Dan Langhi* from NBA.


Does he have the Italian citizenship?


----------



## deannahum

dont think so... but he is a bad player in my opinion for european ball..


----------



## AMR

The radio says Jorge Garbajosa has chosen Unicaja.
So... if Garbajosa doesn't go to Barcelona, will Dueñas leave?


----------



## AMR

Also Pepe Sanchez is close to be signed by Unicaja.
Now the main objective of Scariolo and the Unicaja management is.....

Some Lithuanian guy, he's tall, and he's very old, he's like 40 years old maybe... I can't remember his name  .


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> The radio says Jorge Garbajosa has chosen Unicaja.


4 years of contract with Malaga, says www.telebasket.it


----------



## italianBBlover

Today Real Madrid rescinds the contract with *Kaspars Kambala*, that now is a free agent.

He's already on the flight Madrid-Milan ? or maybe Madrid-Pesaro ? who knows


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Today Real Madrid rescinds the contract with *Kaspars Kambala*, that now is a free agent.
> 
> He's already on the flight Madrid-Milan ? or maybe Madrid-Pesaro ? who knows


Tau could sign him...

*Patrick Femerling* is also a new free agent after Barcelona didn't renew his contract, it looks like Marc Gasol will be important next year.

*Jose Antonio Paraiso* has signed with Granada, one of the new ACB teams


----------



## AMR

Eurobasket.com says that Real Madrid has signed *Cyril Julian* 



> Real Madrid signed Cyril Julian (206-F/C-75, agency: Interperformances) to a two years contract. He played last season in Pau Orthez and was expected to sign in Nancy. But Real Madrid offered him a contract 5 times higher who convinced him to play next season for Bozidar Maljkovic . Next season will be the first abroad for Julian who was part of the team who won the silver medal in the Olympic games in Sydney in 2000.


----------



## AMR

*Gregor Fuçka* will stay 2 years more in Barcelona



> El F.C. Barcelona ha anunciado esta tarde la renovación de Gregor Fuçka por las dos próximas temporadas. El ala-pívot italoesloveno permanecerá así en el equipo blaugrana, al que llegó en 2002, desechando las numerosas ofertas recibidas de otros equipos de primer nivel europeo. De este modo, el F.C. Barcelona mantiene a uno de los jugadores más determinantes de Europa en su posición


----------



## italianBBlover

Naples signs italo-american C *Mason Rocca*

Rome is near to sign C *Tomas Van Den Spiegel* and PG-SG *Tyus Edney*

Treviso signs lithuanian SG-SF *Ramunas Siskauskas*


----------



## italianBBlover

Naples re-signs for another year SG *Mike Penberthy*

Milan re-signs for another year PG *Claudio Coldebella*


----------



## italianBBlover

Tyus Edney to Rome ... now it's 99% sure ... 

VdS is 100% sure, already signed


----------



## AMR

*Djuro Ostojic* to Leche Rio Breogan
*Nikola Loncar* will stay in Estudiantes


*Dejan Milojevic* will play the next 2 seasons in Partizan
*Sarunas Jasikevicius* says no to a Pamesa Valencia offer


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> *Sarunas Jasikevicius* says no to a Pamesa Valencia offer


And from how much I I know of it, a "monster" offer ...


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> And from how much I I know of it, a "monster" offer ...


I suppose it, Pamesa's got money. His owner is a millionaire businessman and he wants tomake the team one of the best of Europe. Last year he signed Rigaudeau, Dikoudis (2 of the best players of Europe) and Marko Popovic (who was a good prospect).


----------



## ballstorm

No news concerning K'zell Wesson who end up nominated the best center in italia , if I'm right?.


----------



## macijauskas1

E.Zukauskas is signing 2 year deal with Panathinaikos. Jasikevicius is negotiating with few NBA teams, he will sign only if team promises at least 25 min. per game.And if Lavrinovicius will not get to Raptors because his criminal past, the new battle between Euro richclubs will begin over talented lithuanian player.


----------



## italianBBlover

Armani Milan signs PG *Jerry McCullough* for 1 year.


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> No news concerning K'zell Wesson who end up nominated the best center in italia , if I'm right?.


Mmm, the absolute best no, but surely one of the best of this last season.

At the moment there are now news about K'zell's future.


----------



## italianBBlover

This morning press conference of the Virtus Rome's owner Toti

These the most important news

G *Carlton Myers* leaves Rome
C *Tomas Van Den Spiegel* signed officially
PF-C *Luca Garri* signed officially
PG *Jacopo Giacchetti* signed officially

The team is very near to sign PG *Tyus Edney* and SG/SF *Ugo Sconochini* too (they should be signed in the next 48 hours).

Garri, president Toti, coach Bucchi, Giacchetti, VdS








www.virtusroma.it


----------



## italianBBlover

More rumors about the possible comeback of Bodiroga to Milan ...


----------



## italianBBlover

Virtus Rome signs SG-SF *Ugo Sconochini* ( return, he played with Rome during season 1995-1996)


----------



## italianBBlover

Armani Milan signs PF-C *Diego Fajardo*, last year in Reggio Calabria along with the new Milan's coach Lino Lardo.


----------



## italianBBlover

Snaidero Udine signs SG-SF *Boris Gorenc*


----------



## italianBBlover

Sicc Jesi signs PG *Rodolfo Rombaldoni*, and it's near to sign italian superstar _*Mario Boni*_


----------



## italianBBlover

Skipper Bologna signs SF *Simone Cotani*


----------



## italianBBlover

MpS Siena signs PG *Davide Lamma* (2 years) and C *Benjamin Eze* (3 years), both from Reggio Calabria.


----------



## Marco Mitis

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> MpS Siena signs PG *Davide Lamma* (2 years) and C *Benjamin Eze* (3 years), both from Reggio Calabria.


What the hell is doing Viola Reggio Calabria?
They have lost coach Lardo, Rombaldoni, Lamma, Eze....


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell is doing Viola Reggio Calabria?
> They have lost coach Lardo, Rombaldoni, Lamma, Eze....


Well, they have simply few moneys  

Today the A1 League council said that Roseto and Reggio Calabria aren't up-to-date for the admission to the championship 2004-2005; enter july 10th they must settle themself, otherwise they will be excluded from the next season.


----------



## italianBBlover

Joseph Blair to Armani Milan ! we are waiting in these minutes the official announcement of the Milan's president ...


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, they have simply few moneys
> 
> Today the A1 League council said that Roseto and Reggio Calabria aren't up-to-date for the admission to the championship 2004-2005; enter july 10th they must settle themself, otherwise they will be excluded from the next season.


Today it seems that Reggio will made the A1.


----------



## italianBBlover

Vertical Vision Cantù signs lithuanian SG *Rimantas Kaukenas * from Telekom Bonn.


----------



## italianBBlover

It's official !

Armani Milan signs C *Joseph Blair*


----------



## ostend

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Vertical Vision Cantù signs lithuanian SG *Rimantas Kaukenas * from Telekom Bonn.


Oh i wish he was still with us...
Does anyone know whether his girlfriend Tanja Kostic will now follow him also to Italy, she had signed in germany, same town with a team. She's a really good player though...


----------



## Marco Mitis

*Trieste is no more*

The glorious Pallacanestro Trieste have officialy declared insolvency.
In the past days a group of investors (lead by former player and Trieste resident Gregor F ucka plus other Trieste resident Bogdan Tanjevic) have checked the possibility to save the club but the debts have resoulted too big.
Is the sad end of a piece of BB history in Italy.
The club have brought to fame players like Pozzecco, Depol, F ucka, Bodiroga...


----------



## italianBBlover

*Re: Trieste is no more*



> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> The glorious Pallacanestro Trieste have officialy declared insolvency.
> In the past days a group of investors (lead by former player and Trieste resident Gregor F ucka plus other Trieste resident Bogdan Tanjevic) have checked the possibility to save the club but the debts have resoulted too big.
> Is the sad end of a piece of BB history in Italy.
> The club have brought to fame players like Pozzecco, Depol, F ucka, Bodiroga...


Yes, that's sad ... a so warm audience,a so nice arena and a so great history ... but the "hole" is too big :|

Probably the team will have a "special" re-birth in the italian 3th division (B1 league).


----------



## mvblair

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> It's official !
> 
> Armani Milan signs C *Joseph Blair*


All right, Joe!! Do you know what his contract is for?

Matt


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> 
> 
> All right, Joe!! Do you know what his contract is for?
> 
> Matt


~800.000 $ for 1 year, if I know right


----------



## Zalgirinis

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> 
> Oh i wish he was still with us...
> Does anyone know whether his girlfriend Tanja Kostic will now follow him also to Italy, she had signed in germany, same town with a team. She's a really good player though...


In one interview here, in Lithuania, Kaukenas said that he hasnt signed any contract yet and that media is overreacting as always. But he admited that hes leaning to Cantu, and the other offer is from Olympiakos. He said that he prefers Italy because of stronger national championship not looking to fact that Olympiakos is playing in Euroleague and also because his girlfriend next season gonna play in Italy, but he said that she didnt made any pressure about it, not like Tyus Edney girlfriend after Tyus chose Zalgiris Kaunas. Kaukenas said that contract will be signed soon, but didnt confirm that its Cantu at 100%.


----------



## ostend

Okay thanks


----------



## italianBBlover

It seems that Malaga has blown away Florent Pietrus from Bologna ...


----------



## el_Diablo

have you guys heard anything about hanno möttölä? there was a rumour about barcelona a few weeks ago, but nothing has materialized yet?

I believe teemu rannikko stays with scavolini?


----------



## italianBBlover

Fortitudo Bologna signs PF *Martin Rancik*

Virtus Rome signs for 3 years PG *Tyus Edney*


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> have you guys heard anything about hanno möttölä? there was a rumour about barcelona a few weeks ago, but nothing has materialized yet?
> 
> I believe teemu rannikko stays with scavolini?


There are may rumors about Möttöla ... 

Rannikko remains with Scavolini Pesaro.


----------



## italianBBlover

Armani Milan signs SF *Marko Maravic*


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>
> Virtus Rome signs for 3 years PG *Tyus Edney*


ehehe, Tyus in front of Rome's Coliseum  










source virtusroma.it


----------



## italianBBlover

Reggio Emilia signs SG *Alvin Sims*


----------



## mrn-LT

http://www.jasikevicius.com/html/index.php

The best Maccabi's basketball player, Sarunas Jasikevicius, will pass to CSKA in the beginning of next week. In Israeli news portals (www.ynet.co.il / www.one.co.il) it informs that the muscovite team will pay to Maccabi 1 million $. FC Barcelona, wanted to drift Saras too, but they applied not having enough money for the clause. In addition, CSKA or Saras' representant (Marucizio Balducci) haven't confirmed but the player declared early this week in Lithuania his will of not continuing in Tel Aviv. CSKA has offered him a contract for 2 years and he will receive 3 million €. Raanan Katz (Maccabi's co-owner) declared that Saras going to any other team is not such a big loss for Maccabi. "For 1 million $ sum, we can pick up a high class player, mostly from NBA", Katz has noted.


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>mrn-LT</b>!
> http://www.jasikevicius.com/html/index.php
> 
> The best Maccabi's basketball player, Sarunas Jasikevicius, will pass to CSKA in the beginning of next week. In Israeli news portals (www.ynet.co.il / www.one.co.il) it informs that the muscovite team will pay to Maccabi 1 million $. FC Barcelona, wanted to drift Saras too, but they applied not having enough money for the clause. In addition, CSKA or Saras' representant (Marucizio Balducci) haven't confirmed but the player declared early this week in Lithuania his will of not continuing in Tel Aviv. CSKA has offered him a contract for 2 years and he will receive 3 million €. Raanan Katz (Maccabi's co-owner) declared that Saras going to any other team is not such a big loss for Maccabi. "For 1 million $ sum, we can pick up a high class player, mostly from NBA", Katz has noted.


How many $$ will spend CSKA this year ??


----------



## italianBBlover

Scavolini Pesaro re-signs for another year SG *Alphonso Ford*

Virtus Bologna signs PG *Corey Brewer*


----------



## mrn-LT

Lietuvos Rytas sing *Frederick House*


----------



## italianBBlover

MpS Siena signs C *Efthimios Rentzias*


----------



## el_Diablo

according to a finnish tv channel, *hanno möttölä* (skipper) has signed a 2-year contract with *scavolini pesaro*


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> according to a finnish tv channel, *hanno möttölä* (skipper) has signed a 2-year contract with *scavolini pesaro*


Yesssss

Scavolini Pesaro signs for 2 years PF *Hanno Möttölä*

I'm very happy ! one of my favourites players in my favourite EL team :grinning: :yes:


----------



## italianBBlover

Benetton Treviso signs for 1 year SG *Marlon Garnett*

Biella re-signs for other 2 years SG *Cookie Belcher*


----------



## italianBBlover

Roosters Varese signs for 2 years G *Sani Becirovic*


----------



## italianBBlover

Fortitudo Bologna signs C *Dalibor Bagaric*


----------



## Sigma

Berlin Alba signs SG Tanel Tein (1 year)


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Fortitudo Bologna signs C *Dalibor Bagaric*


Hahahahaha!

Did they think well about it?


----------



## Zalgirinis

Lietuvos rytas Vilnius signs PF-C Haris Mujozinovic, who finished last season in Panathinaikos.


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Lietuvos rytas Vilnius signs PF-C Haris Mujozinovic, who finished last season in Panathinaikos.


? He finished with Skipper Bologna :yes:


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha!
> 
> Did they think well about it?


Well, I think yes ... their GM is Zoran Savic ...

I've heard not very good words about Bagaric ... wait and see ...


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I think yes ... their GM is Zoran Savic ...
> 
> I've heard not very good words about Bagaric ... wait and see ...


This is what suprised me the most. That Savic approved for Bagaric's signing. The guy does not know basketball (it's not a coincidence that he broke every NBA record with minutes on the....bench and despite playing for a crappy team like the Bulls), he is hot-headed (he created a snitload of troubles with the fans and even with his team mates while in Olympiakos: he even fought with Charisis on the bus once, because he had thrown him a piece of....gum), and he was really good at doing fouls. Unless someone teaches him basketball now, he woul be a waste of space for Bologna.......


----------



## italianBBlover

Armani Milan signed for 4 years the *Daniele Cavaliero*, one of the best young PG of Italy.


----------



## Gardan

In Spain newspapers say that PF of Estudiantes and of the NT of Spain, Felipe Reyes will be signed by Barça

Tenerife PG Corrales has been signed by Forum
Florent Piertus (brother of Pietrus of Warriors), from Pau Orthez, to Unicaja Malaga. 
Bilbao signs the PF/C German Gabriel, from Unicaja Malaga


----------



## italianBBlover

Snaidero Udine signes C *Marquis Estill*


Meanwhile, the doughter of Adriano Celentano is writing the new himn of Armani Milan :banana: :jam:


----------



## Gardan

Now Pamesa Valencia is also interested in the signing of Felipe Reyes.


----------



## italianBBlover

Fortitudo Bologna signed for 4 years the "flying" SF *Simone Cotani*


----------



## Gardan

Felipe Reyes has finally signed for................ Real Madrid

Real Madrid are the great rival of Estudiantes, and the other rival of Madrid (Bar$a) was also interested in his signing

As Madrid fan im very happy

But i think Reyes doesnt have this price. Real Madrid had paid 1,5 millions of €, and i think Madrid had offered a better contract to Reyes, than he had in Estudiantes.

And it is the contract of Reyes in Estudiantes

en la page de darko, kes mu buena i de fiar, dice kel contrato de felipe en el estu era el siguiente: 
A cobrar en 8 años desde el 2001 las siguientes cifras en ptas: 
2001:300.000€
2002: 360.000€
2003: 420.000€ 
2004: 540.000€ 
2005: 660.000€ 
2006: 780.000€ 
2007: 1.140.000€ 
2008: 1.200.000€


----------



## italianBBlover

Vertical Vision Cantù signed for 1 year SG-SF *Michel Didier Morandais*

Air Avellino signed PF *Damon Williams*


----------



## deannahum

Malaga sign J.R Bremer


----------



## italianBBlover

Naples signed for one season SG-SF *Jeff Trepagnier*


----------



## italianBBlover

Biella signed C *Mario Austin*

Biella signed for 4 years C *Marco Cusin*

Varese signed PF *Norman Nolan*


----------



## el_Diablo

> PF Damon Williams


if this is the same damon williams who played in Finland a few years ago, no way he is a PF. he was clearly a SG/SF with pyrBasket tampere. and we don't even have too big centers in the finnish league.


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> if this is the same damon williams who played in Finland a few years ago, no way he is a PF. he was clearly a SG/SF with pyrBasket tampere. and we don't even have too big centers in the finnish league.


Well, he's a SF-PF; in the italian 2nd division he played many times like PF.

Last years the took 8.9 rebounds per game ...


----------



## el_Diablo

that's a lot of rebounds, but (I admit I haven't seen him play for a while) I still have hard time believing he can play power forward in legabasket. as I recall, he was very athletic and thus could get a lot of rebounds. he really wasn't a post player in Finland. granted dirk nowitzki isn't exactly a post player either, but he is still listed as a power forward.

I'd say williams is a wing player (unless his game has radically changed in italy)


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> that's a lot of rebounds, but (I admit I haven't seen him play for a while) I still have hard time believing he can play power forward in legabasket. as I recall, he was very athletic and thus could get a lot of rebounds. he really wasn't a post player in Finland. granted dirk nowitzki isn't exactly a post player either, but he is still listed as a power forward.
> 
> I'd say williams is a wing player (unless his game has radically changed in italy)


Yes, but as you know, here the typical "post PF" are almost died.

Now in the A1 league and Lega2 the 95% of the PF are more athletic and they use often the threes, like Damon. (we call them 3,5 , a mixture of small forward and power forward).

The game is simply faster.


----------



## el_Diablo

in that case you are probably right. I haven't really seen one A1 league game since, well ever. 

not too much coverage in this crazy land, only ice hockey and formula 1. finnish media sucks.


----------



## ostend

Ostende (belgium) signed Vincent Yarbrough


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> Ostende (belgium) signed Vincent Yarbrough


Not bad


----------



## ostend

Yeah we heard he's pretty good. Played in Denver didn't he? It was a close one, either he would have signed with charleroi or ostende. Glad that for once ostende got the player. 
ItalianBBlover, what do you think about Matteo Boniciolli as a coach. Personally i don't like him, because he was cussing out one of our star players and he's getting or trying to get, all of his former players of Messina to ostende. While we're letting go a couple of great talents.


----------



## italianBBlover

Bipop Reggio Emilia signed SF *Samuel Hines*

Vertical Vision Cantù signed for 2 years PF *Andrea Michelori*

Vertical Vision Cantù signed the "mini PG" *Shawnta Rogers* (the smallest player of ever of the italian A1 league before Spudd Webb)


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> Yeah we heard he's pretty good. Played in Denver didn't he? It was a close one, either he would have signed with charleroi or ostende. Glad that for once ostende got the player.
> ItalianBBlover, what do you think about Matteo Boniciolli as a coach. Personally i don't like him, because he was cussing out one of our star players and he's getting or trying to get, all of his former players of Messina to ostende. While we're letting go a couple of great talents.


Boniciolli is a good coach, even if he didn't big success in the italian A1 league. (good numbers with Snaidero Udine and Skipper Bologna but nothing of special).

Ciao


----------



## Starks

I read somewhere Corey Violette, who played at Gonzaga, signed overseas but I don't remember where. Any ideas?


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> I read somewhere Corey Violette, who played at Gonzaga, signed overseas but I don't remember where. Any ideas?


Yes, he joined a "new entry" team of the italian A1 league, the one of a small city called Jesi (winner of the Lega2, the italian 2nd division).

He'll surely many minutes on that team !

Gretz


----------



## italianBBlover

Virtus Rome signed SG *Maurice Carter*


----------



## alister

ItalianBBlover do you know anything about Oliver Illunga who signed with Benneton and Darius Silinskis who is tested by Regio Calabria?Are they good talents?


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> ItalianBBlover do you know anything about Oliver Illunga who signed with Benneton and Darius Silinskis who is tested by Regio Calabria?Are they good talents?


Hi Alister

Na, at the moment I don't know these 2 guys (but I know that Viola and Benetton signed them).

When I'll have some news I'll post here  

Gretz


----------



## italianBBlover

Viola Reggio Calabria signed *Bryce Drew*


----------



## alister

Prokom Telf Sopot signed the best Polish player,Adam Wojcik!!!Now they allready have:

Miller
Wojicik
Basminov
Nemeth
Mascoliounas
Masioulis
Pacesas
Jagodnik

I think that they allready have a Euroleague level team!


----------



## italianBBlover

Scavolini Pesaro signed C *Nate Huffman*

In any case Scavolini will try the physical condition of the player for about 2 weeks before confirm the contract.


----------



## italianBBlover

Uih ... Jasikevicius signed a 3 year contract with Barcelona ( 6.3 milions $) , even if this season he is going to play for Maccabi Tel Aviv.


----------



## italianBBlover

Lauretana Biella signed SF *Walter Santarossa*


----------



## italianBBlover

Scavolini Pesaro signed SG *Charles Smith*


----------



## el_Diablo

Espoon Honka (Finland) signs SF/SG *Cory Hightower*


----------



## italianBBlover

Scavolini Pesaro *don't confirm* the contract with Nate Huffman: the doctors say he's not enough healty ...


----------



## el_Diablo

cory hightower has left espoon honka, I'm not sure about the reasons, but it is rumored he didn't like it here and just left...


----------

